# Rescue Remedy



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-LA-AM-FU-Rescue-Remedy-20ml/dp/B00016QT7Q

I have read the reviews, and folks say it tastes TERRIBLE, and it's 27% alcohol.....so yeah, that would relieve stress pretty quick when it's sprayed on the tongue (soft tissue)......

I am looking for something that I can carry with me in case I feel / have a panic/anxiety attack out of nowhere.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

27% alcohol shouldn't really have any effect in the small amount you'd ingest. A shot of whisky contains 40% or more and you'd certainly not do a shot of that stuff. I don't know much about those ingredients' effect on anxiety but if you're looking for something that will have an all day calming effect without making you feel like taking a nap, get some natural source b complex vitamins. Honestly, nothing works better to calm and heal nerve stress than B vitamins.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used the type with the eye dropper and put maybe 4-5 drops under my tongue and waited maybe 30 seconds before I swallowed. It may not taste like a piece of candy but it sure worked for me. I used it for severe PMS. HTH!

I've heard there is a gum you can chew by the same company but haven't tried it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

farmwoman59 said:


> I've used the type with the eye dropper and put maybe 4-5 drops under my tongue and waited maybe 30 seconds before I swallowed. It may not taste like a piece of candy but it sure worked for me. I used it for severe PMS. HTH!
> 
> I've heard there is a gum you can chew by the same company but haven't tried it.


I used the same kind when I was going thru some medical testing and waiting for results was freaking me out, it does work and doesn't taste that bad. Still keep it around to use if I just get anxious for whatever reason.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

In college I had too much to do and got sick
I too the cloracepict mouth and throat spray which was almost empty
Filled it with vodka.

It killed what I think was strep.
White blisters

I always remember to ha a spray pump bottle of vodka

It wipes out junk


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have heard a lot of good things about it from people that have tried it for anxiety. I tend to reach for essential oils and have a blend that works to calm anxiousness in my son. He can rub a little on his skin and be done. If the oils did not work I would buy Rescue Remedy for him.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Bach had tested pretty much useless. They use the dew from the plants mostly. Not even the plants themselves in most cases. Best thing for anxiety is valerian root tincture, passion flower tincture and kava tincture. Put a dropper of any one of them in some water and drink up. They help loads! But for me omega 3 fish oil everyday and lots of antioxidants like Japanese green tea, keep the stress away.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I forgot about valerian root, but it is probably because I can't use it. People with certian neurological disorders should not take it because it affects the nervous system. It is a good choice if you can use it though.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Bach had tested pretty much useless


Isn't it amazing that what works well for some is called useless by others?

Simply amazing!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

farmwoman59 said:


> Isn't it amazing that what works well for some is called useless by others?
> 
> Simply amazing!


I didn't say I thought it was useless. It just tested that way. The mind is a powerful tool. Especially in the case of anxiety or depression remedies. Many things work if you want them too. Been there done that. Tried them all. Try taking care of your mom who is a vegetable, a dad who is chair bound with Ms while taking care of a family. That's what I did two years ago. I tried everything on the planet and researched tirelessly trying to find stuff to help with stress. I don't do pharmaceutical at all. So tried all natural things. And while many work, many don't. Here is what I know of Bach. It contains nothing that will interact with the body to do what it says. It's just not scientifically or chemically there. But it works for many. Much like placebos work. The tinctures on the other hand do cross the blood brain barrier and do what they should. Which is why I recommend them.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I didn't say I thought it was useless. It just tested that way. The mind is a powerful tool. Especially in the case of anxiety or depression remedies. Many things work if you want them too. Been there done that. Tried them all. Try taking care of your mom who is a vegetable, a dad who is chair bound with Ms while taking care of a family. That's what I did two years ago. I tried everything on the planet and researched tirelessly trying to find stuff to help with stress. I don't do pharmaceutical at all. So tried all natural things. And while many work, many don't. Here is what I know of Bach. It contains nothing that will interact with the body to do what it says. It's just not scientifically or chemically there. But it works for many. Much like placebos work. The tinctures on the other hand do cross the blood brain barrier and do what they should. Which is why I recommend them.



I have used it extensively on animals and babies, neither of whom are overly susceptible to placebo effect. It's one of those things along the lines of my sig, there is more out there than our science knows and can explain.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Try taking care of your mom who is a vegetable, a dad who is chair bound with Ms while taking care of a family.


Been there, done that - I was the sole caregiver for my mom who died a horrible death with cancer and my dad who had emphysema/COPD and literally had to be held down in bed during his last hours because he was so combative - all the while taking care of my family which includes a mentally handicapped son. So yeah, I know about caring for dying parents and family -


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input!!

I started taking my big B vitamins again (Nutri-Calm, by Natures Sunshine) so I am hoping that will help me turn the corner!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bach-LA-AM-FU-Rescue-Remedy-20ml/dp/B00016QT7Q
> 
> I have read the reviews, and folks say it tastes TERRIBLE, and it's 27% alcohol.....so yeah, that would relieve stress pretty quick when it's sprayed on the tongue (soft tissue)......
> 
> I am looking for something that I can carry with me in case I feel / have a panic/anxiety attack out of nowhere.


I can't speak for the product mentioned but when I was suffering from anxiety and stress from starting a new life, I found St. John's Wort to be very helpful.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

wr said:


> I can't speak for the product mentioned but when I was suffering from anxiety and stress from starting a new life, I found St. John's Wort to be very helpful.


Antidepressants are banned in most counties. In the UK St. Johns wort is the number one prescribed med for anxiety abs depression. Cant buy it over the counter in many countries. Works great. My fil swears it takes migraine away within minutes.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Antidepressants are banned in most counties. In the UK St. Johns wort is the number one prescribed med for anxiety abs depression. Cant buy it over the counter in many countries. Works great. My fil swears it takes migraine away within minutes.



It's legal to buy over the counter here and while it didn't help my migraines, it sure helped my tension headaches.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use "dried" passion flowers and their leaves. Just make a strong tea and drink a cup of it. Not only does it tastes good without any additives, it works wonders on nerves.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Antidepressants are banned in most counties. In the UK St. Johns wort is the number one prescribed med for anxiety abs depression. Cant buy it over the counter in many countries. Works great. My fil swears it takes migraine away within minutes.


What countries ban antidepressants? I looked and couldn't find any.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Magnesium supplementation can be very helpful too.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...gnesium-and-the-brain-the-original-chill-pill


----------

